# How to Add SOUNDS to Keynote



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi people...I'm fully aware how to add sound files, music, video's, etc into keynote presentations. However, im looking for something a bit different. Everytime a new set of text appears, i'd like some sort of sound to accompany it. Like a Woosh sound or something to that effect. I can't seem to find that in the help section. Or maybe a new sound when there is a transition to a new slide. 

Does Keynote have any default sounds? Anybody know how?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Don't do it. Please don't do it. Just my opinion but it gets tedious really fast watching a presentation that includes repetitive sounds and transitions. Occasional sounds/transitions are okay for emphasis but not every bit of text deserves it.

Just my opinion.


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

Hmmmm.... I see your point as to it becoming tedious. How can I emphasize a sound for a new point in a slide, (NOT a SLIDE)


----------



## AGold (Jul 5, 2007)

I agree with Macified, in that it's not always the best idea...

That being said, you can add audio to the slide by dragging the sound file in, but then with the speaker icon selected, you can control when it turns on and off using the "build in" and "build out" options in the inspector. You could set it to have the audio start "automatically with" the previous build (being the text animation), and stop "automatically after" with a bit of a delay.

But don't do it!!!


----------

